# Camber kits



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

I have had my GC suspension for years and am finally considering purchasing a camber kit (tired of the wear)...who still makes one for the B14. The more adustment the better. Thanks


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KdubL said:


> I have had my GC suspension for years and am finally considering purchasing a camber kit (tired of the wear)...who still makes one for the B14. The more adustment the better. Thanks


You don't have very many choices, but you can always get Eibach camber bolts (TireRack.com sells them) and put loctite blue (the one which can be broken with hand tools) on them. That works surprisingly well as long as you don't push your car (I wouldn't autocross or go to an HPDE with that setup).


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

> You don't have very many choices, but you can always get Eibach camber bolts (TireRack.com sells them) and put loctite blue (the one which can be broken with hand tools) on them. That works surprisingly well as long as you don't push your car (I wouldn't autocross or go to an HPDE with that setup).


I did some digging and I found that GC has a camber set up for $350.00 or so...a little steep. I'll research the Eibach kit asap. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

KdubL said:


> I did some digging and I found that GC has a camber set up for $350.00 or so...a little steep. I'll research the Eibach kit asap. Thanks for the help.


Try to get the GC's before you consider the Eibachs. They are by far the better option.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

If youre trying to get rid of camber the gc plated are not the way to go. The plates go from around -1.5 to -4.0 camber. the eihbachs would be better for getting rid of unwanted camber


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

I guess it all depends on how low I go. I have it at about approximately 2" inches in the front and 1.7" inches in the rear. I plan on stuffing 18's and adjusting the height so it sits just on top of the tire, nothing to ricey. I guess the question is...which camber kit has the most adjustability in case I need the extra - or + caster camber. Thanks


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Well gc are made to add negative camber and eihbach are made to add psoitive camber depends on what youre looking for. Wes and Mike told me to check the toe before the camber toe wears out tires faster than camber try that first


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

A B14 is a B13 as far as front suspension goes, so broaden your search.

Cusco made camber plates for the B13, they may still do so. These were also sold under the Stillen name.


----------



## KdubL (Jul 7, 2005)

> A B14 is a B13 as far as front suspension goes, so broaden your search.
> 
> Cusco made camber plates for the B13, they may still do so. These were also sold under the Stillen name.


Thanks for the info guys!


----------

